# Triple Boot KO apres upgrade Sierra



## PrenomNom581 (29 Octobre 2016)

Bonjour chacun,

Je suis sur un MacBookPro 15" (debut 2011) dans lequel j'ai remplacer le HDD ainsi que le DVD par 2 SSD, l'un pour les DATA, l'autre pour les OS.

J'ai mis en place un  triple boot El Capitan / Windows / Kali ; mais suite à l'upgrade pour Sierra, je ne pouvais plus booter sur mes autres partitions ; refind ayant était, semble-t-il avalé par Sierra.
J'ai reinstallé Refind, ce qui m'a permis de récupérer ma partition Windows, mais pas Linux.

Ci-dessous le resultat diskutil :
  Disk0     --> DATA
  Disk1s2 --> Sierra
  Disk1s3 --> Linux
  Disk1s4 --> Windows

Pourriez-vous m'aider à réactiver ma partition Linux ?


----------



## bompi (30 Octobre 2016)

Tu n'as pas de partition de _swap_ pour Linux ?
Ni de partition de secours pour macOS (_Recovery HD_) ?

Quand tu installes rEFInd, tu n'as aucun message d'erreur ?


----------



## PrenomNom581 (30 Octobre 2016)

Bonjour,

Non effectivement, je me sers pas du recovery, et pour 3 os sur un meme HDD, avec l'EFI, on atteint la limite de 4 partitions principale active.


----------



## droopyvert (8 Novembre 2016)

PrenomNom581 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Non effectivement, je me sers pas du recovery, et pour 3 os sur un meme HDD, avec l'EFI, on atteint la limite de 4 partitions principale active.



Pourquoi ne pas créer une partition virtuelle ? Cela permet de passer outre la limite de 4 partitions primaires.
Par ailleurs ton problème ressemble à celui que provoque Windows, qui considère qu'il est seul au monde. Dans ce cas, installer Windows puis Linux. Pour un triple boot, je ne sais pas.
Essaye de voir sur un blog linux.


----------



## PrenomNom581 (11 Novembre 2016)

Bonsoir,

J'avais essayé d'installé l'un des OS sur une partition virtuelle, Linux, je crois, mais je n'avais pas reussi a booter dessus ; l'installation de l'os sur une partition principale ne m'a par contre pas posé de problème.

Je pense pas que le problème sois compliqué, je pense que l'upgrade Sierra, a du flaggé un truc dans la partition, mais je ne sais pas quelle outils utiliser pour remettre de l'ordre.

Malheureusement mon MBP ne boot pas sur les clé USB, et j'ai remplacé le lecteur par un 2eme SSD ; je cherche surtout a ne pas repasser une soirée a remettre le lecteur pour reinstaller Linux.

Cordialement


----------



## bompi (11 Novembre 2016)

Qu'est-ce donc qu'une "partition virtuelle", au juste ?


----------



## macomaniac (12 Novembre 2016)

Salut *PrenomNom
*
«rEFInd» installe ses binaires dans le volume de l'*ESP* (*E*FI *S*ystem *P*artition) = *disk1s1* chez toi + inscrit en *NVRAM*, à la rubrique *efi-boot-device* (où se trouve renseignée pour l'*EFI* <Programme Interne du Mac ici> l'adresse de la partition-cible où aller exécuter un *boot_loader*) une adresse exécutoire automatique au *boot_loader* : *refind_x64.efi* recelé dans cette partition *ESP disk0s1*.

En cas d'installation d'un nouvel OS > le Programme d'installation efface en *NVRAM* l'adresse antérieure mentionnée à la rubrique *efi-boot-device* et la remplace par celle menant au *boot_loader* de cet OS : chez toi partition *disk1s2* > qui permettra à l'*EFI* d'exécuter automatiquement le *boot_loader* : *boot.efi* situé at: /System/Library/CoreServices/ *boot.efi*.

=> il faut alors ré-exécuter en ligne de commande le programme d'installation de «rEFInd» qui restaurera en *NVRAM* l'adresse au *refind_x64.efi* de l'*ESP*. Si le *SIP* est activé > la rubrique *efi-boot-device* est verrouillée contre des manipulations tierces > il faut donc le désactiver en préalable pour permettre au programme de «rEFInd» d'écrire l'adresse en *NVRAM*.

--------------------​
Ta partition :

```
3:  Microsoft Basic Data                    12.6 GB   disk1s3
```
a bien un format de système de fichiers *FAT32* (désigné ici de manière assez indéterminée par la mention fourre-tout : *Microsoft Basic Data*) mais n'a pas de nom de volume.

C'est l'indice primaire que le système de fichiers en question ne peut pas monter de volume. Et si aucun volume ne peut être monté > a fortiori les fichiers d'un Système Linux recelé dans ce volume ne peuvent être lus > donc ce Système ne peut pas être démarré.

--------------------​
Enfin lorsque tu dis :


PrenomNom581 a dit:


> pour 3 os sur un meme HDD, avec l'EFI, on atteint la limite de 4 partitions principale active


qu'entends-tu exactement par là ? Est-ce que tu a en vue la table de partition principale = *GPT* (*G*UID *P*artition *T*able : blocs *1* > *32 *du disque) ou la table de partition secondaire = *MBR* (*M*aster *B*oot *R*ecord : bloc *0*) ?

Parce que la table *GPT* n'a pas de limite de 4 partitions démarrables. S'il s'agit de la *MBR* du bloc *0* > cette limite ne concerne que sa forme *HMBR* (*H*ybrid_*MBR**)* et n'est en rien le décalque nécessaire du nombre de partitions préexistantes de la *GPT* > car on peut volontairement échapper telle ou telle partition *GPT* dans la description que donne la *HMBR*, en remappant cette *HMBR* grâce à l'utilitaire *gdisk* de _Roderick Smith_ (le développeur de «rEFInd»).

Enfin : quelle version de «Windows» est-elle installé sur ta partition *BOOTCAMP* : W-7 ou W-10 ? - parce que W-7 boote en mode « *Legacy* » (via la *HMBR* du bloc *0*) alors que W-10 boote en mode « *UEFI* » (via la *GPT* des blocs *1* > *32*).

--------------------​


----------

